# Went To Dealer



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

I Just Got Back From Dealer. I Went To Show Them A Paint Flaw In The Hood And One Buy The Rear Window. All They Said Is "when Do You Want Us To Repaint" So I Will Schedule It In A Few Days. They Also Said When I Bring It In They Will Check Alignment And Rear Alignment As Well. A Good Bunch Of Guys!

I ALSO ASKED THEM IF THEY WOULD INSTALL A 455 BOBCAT KIT. THEY LOOKED AT ME FUNNY BUT SAID THEY WILL CHECK ON IT.

THEY ARE ALSO GETTING ME A SECURITY CARD.


----------



## 06GeeTeeOOH (Jul 2, 2006)

sounds like nice guys waht is a secerity card


----------



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

*K*

It Has All The Codes On It. Key Sterio And Such


----------

